# 2ft tank build



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Started a new background.

Basic foam work









1st render (right) and 2nd coloured render coat (left)









Both sections are now coloured


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What are you using as sealant?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I am looking to make these to sell. Its taken me a long time to find a sealer that is safe, quick and easy to apply, and can be used within 4 hours after final coat. With that in mind i wont be saying what i am using on this one or any future ones. 

You can however use clear pond sealer to seal the backgrounds, it just takes a bit longer to complete


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

if your thanking about making them to sell them let us know I have a 29 gal


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I am Australian, so sending overseas would be quite costly as they can weigh quite a bit (though I am getting them lighter in weight with practise)

I am thinking of purchasing new tanks, making and fitting the backgrounds/décor and selling as 1 unit. These backgrounds will be permanent 
I may eventually get to selling just the backgrounds themselves for people to fit to their tanks. I am still playing with backgrounds that can be added to an established tank and are not permanent...still a bit of fine tuning to do


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Alasse said:


> I am looking to make these to sell. Its taken me a long time to find a sealer that is safe, quick and easy to apply, and can be used within 4 hours after final coat. With that in mind i wont be saying what i am using on this one or any future ones.


NOT NICE!


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Impressive....

Thinking of moving to the USA any time soon? *r2


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

coralbandit said:


> NOT NICE!


Oh well 

As stated you can use clear pond sealer


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Buerkletucson said:


> Impressive....
> 
> Thinking of moving to the USA any time soon? *r2


Thank you

Holidaying maybe at some stage, moving, not a chance


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Both sides and a few rocks are highlighted. Will see how it dries Note how much lighter coloured the render gets once dry









Close up of the BG


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

1st coat of sealer on


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

In tank









Note the colour difference between the original render and the newer render, it took 4 days for the orginal to dry so i am hoping the new will come into line with the old, if it doesnt i will run a complete light layer of new render over the top, i want it to match! So fingers crossed. I did take note of render/oxide/water mix this time so it should match lol Time will tell. At least with just having to throw i light layer over it will be dry by the weekend, ready to seal again.










Now the black cloth tape: I use this to tidy the tank, this is a very old very well used tank and was looking a bit ratty around the edges, so i tape them so the front of the tank essentially ends up like a picture frame, handy for old tanks.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Tis wet!! Hardscape and substrate in place








[/URL]

Yep there is a ring in rock, i didnt make enough so will make some more, but they need time to cure. So the ring in will be replaced when new ones are ready and then it will all match in


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This tank is up and running (filtration and heating) and is stocked

I will update with a new pic once the tank has fully cleared


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Been clear for days, finally had time to grab a pic


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Alasse, the tanks you build always look fantastic! Great job!


----------

